# sick of it



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the last few weeks all we've been getting is 1" or 2' every day or so, such a small amount its not even worth plowing..by the time it stops snowing its all packed down...uggh its been such a odd winter here..we only have about 8" of snow pack..by this time last year we had atleast 3 feet on the ground...im praying for a decent 12-24" storm...i know i'll get one before april..but i hate waiting haha just sharing my frustraition hope the seasons been better for everyone else


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

91,

Probably in your part of the country that is Alaska that seems like nothing. Here in Kansas City we would go out for snows like that and in fact we have goon out a total of eight times already. In Missouri we seem to freak out at the snow and wonder what the stuff is. Somehow it creates a vaccum and pulls are brains out and we forget how to drive. You will get some do not worry


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

my wishes may have been granted!!! woo hoo!!

Tonight
Snow. Snow accumulation 4 to 8 inches except 2 to 4 inches along the mountains. Highest amounts along Turnagain Arm. Lows 5 below to 10 above. Light winds. 
Wednesday
Snow. Snow accumulation 1 to 3 inches. Highs 5 to 15 above. Light winds. 
Wednesday Night
Snow. Snow accumulation up to 2 inches. Lows zero to 10 above. Light winds. 
Thursday
Snow likely. Highs in the teens. Light winds.


----------

